
Thou Shalt Not Chatroulette Or Russian Roulette: The Best Of The App Store Rules - stevederico
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/09/app-store-rules/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jackowayed
The 2 rules they highlighted about location-based APIs stuck out to me:

> _4.2 Apps that use location-based APIs for automatic or autonomous control
> of vehicles, aircraft, or other devices will be rejected_

I'm not sure why that's there, first of all. Maybe they're afraid they'd be
liable if the vehicle crashed?

Also, as I understand it, that doesn't prevent you from having directly
control of a vehicle, like with buttons to change speed and tilting to turn
it. Only if you want to use GPS or the like (so I guess sticking an iPhone in
the autonomous vehicle and using those coordinates to help you steer it, or
something).

> _4.3 Apps that use location-based APIs for dispatch, fleet management, or
> emergency services will be rejected_

Once again, I have no idea why that's there. And those applications of
location-based APIs seem like they'd be very useful. For example, Ubercab
would probably count as using location-based APIs for fleet management.

~~~
MartinCron
I think the AAA app uses the APIs for dispatch and emergency services. Odd

------
Pinckney
_19.2 Apps may contain or quote religious text provided the quotes or
translations are accurate and not misleading._

Deciding what religious texts are accurately translated sounds like a very
thorny problem. Is the KJV accurate? The Conservative Bible Project?

------
andybak
If you reverse the "shall not"s then this sounds like a fairly current Android
developers guide.

I'm joking. I'm joking...

------
gojomo
Wow. Several of my favorite app ideas explicitly prohibited. Especially
disappointed about:

 _4.2 Apps that use location-based APIs for automatic or autonomous control of
vehicles, aircraft, or other devices will be rejected_

 _11.3 Apps using IAP to purchase physical goods or goods and services used
outside of the application will be rejected_

------
benologist
What is this the 20th 'article' TechCrunch has 'written' today on it?

